# Who to approach (Canon/Reseller) for camera donation to NGO



## hammar (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently volunteering for a local, community-oriented conservation NGO in southern Belize, C.A. The organization is funded on a project basis and has very limited funding for buying "fancy" camera equipment such as a DSLR. Do you guys think there is any chance that Canon would be interesting in donating a basic, lets say 650D with 24/2.8 and a macro, to our organization or are we better of trying to contact resellers directly? The camera will be used by our rangers to take pictures of plants they find the the nature reserve they manage and by our volunteer botanist.


----------

